# total GDG: my "blue nose pit bull"



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

If you have a Chesapeake you get used to people asking if it's a Labradoodle, Lab with a bad hair day or in my case, Weimeraner or blue nosed pit. In fact in a classic example of 'you can't fix stupid' I got told emphatically by a moron at Home Depot the dog pictured was a blue nosed pit, not a Chesapeake because, he said, his brother in law bred them and he knew one when he saw one. Rather than waste my breath arguing with this fellow I thanked him for pointing out my mistake in registering them as Chesapeakes all these years. I hope I run into him when I'm flossing Usher around town with his new bling on his log chain ;-)


----------



## Joseph Kendrick (Mar 19, 2010)

Some people are so stupid they actually think they know more than those of us who know. Folks like that you just have to shake your head at and walk away.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

I can totally see a pit...not! Goofballs! lol


----------



## leo455 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bahahahahaah


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Only Pits, need a collar and a chain like that!!!! That must the problem


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Definitely can't fix stupid!


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a BLACK female lab out of Pirate and when I take her to Home Depot here, I always get, oh I love her chocolate coat, is she a lab/pit mix?? Haha. Or I get, beautiful chocolate, what is she mixed with..... really???? When I tell them she is a fully papered Labrador, I get this look like I have lost my mind. Then someone asked me if it was a new trend for "mini" labs??? Just to let you know, my Bella is 1 year old as of this month and she weighed 60 lbs at her check up last week. 

I mean, to be honest she does have a chocolate tint to her I guess, but when you are looking at her in person, she looks black to me, so I don't know. 

Here is my fancy Chocolate "Mini" Lab/Pit mix!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Rob Paye said:


> Only Pits, need a collar and a chain like that!!!! That must the problem


Actually, I've been asked if he's a pit bull since he was a puppy, and probably get asked even more when people see his daughter (she's the same color). Just found the spike collar this wkd. in the clearance bin, which gave me the idea to parade him around on a log chain. I imagine I'll never be able to convince certain people he isn't a pit bull, so why not have a little fun?


----------



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

A lady at Obedience classes swore up and down that my dog was a whippet....








sorry, but that head is not a whippet! haha


----------



## SimonGoodwin (Sep 28, 2011)

The Snows said:


> Definitely can't fix stupid!


Hehehe... True.
Cute dog


----------



## leo455 (Aug 15, 2008)

The pup in my avatar has been called a German Short hair.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

When our Chessie was 4 months old we got asked if he was a "chocolate poodle"!


----------



## rlw (May 14, 2009)

leo455 said:


> The pup in my avatar has been called a German Short hair.


Well he is pointing!! LOL


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's one of my "lab pit mixes" ... seems like people fall apart trying to figure out the white markings and short tail on a dog that looks like a chocolate lab to them.


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

RoosterBuster said:


> A lady at Obedience classes swore up and down that my dog was a whippet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Mountaindogs that pup is cute!!


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

I want to know what they are going to say this one is....


----------



## Peter G Lippert (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha, that is ironic because I do have a lab mix and I have gotten surprised looks from people when I tell them he is not a pure bred.


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

RoosterBuster said:


> A lady at Obedience classes swore up and down that my dog was a whippet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, a whippet? Everybody can see your dog is a great dane.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Laura McCaw said:


> Here is my fancy Chocolate "Mini" Lab/Pit mix!


You sure she's black, picture look pretty chocolate too me.  I've always wondered when you test your dog for color why they ask you what color they are, shouldn't they tell me? Also how dark Chocolate can actually get? Still that is has to be one of those chocolate canoe labs, bred with min-pins imported from Switzerland, they do make good dark chocolate.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

You can't fool me. I know a Blue Lacy when I see one.

http://lacydog.com/


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> You sure she's black, picture look pretty chocolate too me.  I've always wondered when you test your dog for color why they ask you what color they are, shouldn't they tell me? Also how dark Chocolate can actually get? Still that is has to be one of those chocolate canoe labs, bred with min-pins imported from Switzerland, they do make good dark chocolate.


Lol, I know right. It is funny because it depends on if the day is cloudy or not or indoors/outdoors when you see more of the chocolate coloring or not.

Compared to my other black lab, she definitely doesn't have that pitch black look so I don't know. But yah, in public, I get more ppl tell me they love her chocolate coloring than I do with her being black.


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

Laura McCaw said:


> Compared to my other black lab, she definitely doesn't have that pitch black look so I don't know. But yah, in public, I get more ppl tell me they love her chocolate coloring than I do with her being black.


Who is her dam? If she was chocolate or chocolate factored, that would be significant (since Pirate is chocolate factored). I often see photos, and think I'm looking at a very dark chocolate, and am puzzled when they say it's black. I usually assume that it's my eyes that are the problem. But both of those photos look chocolatey to me!


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

El Matavenados said:


> Who is her dam? If she was chocolate or chocolate factored, that would be significant (since Pirate is chocolate factored). I often see photos, and think I'm looking at a very dark chocolate, and am puzzled when they say it's black. I usually assume that it's my eyes that are the problem. But both of those photos look chocolatey to me!


Yes, almost all her photos to me have that chocolate look or sheen to them. In this next picture, maybe you can tell she is black but with a chocolate glare to her maybe?

Her dam is yellow (fox red coloring) out of (NFC FC AFC Dewey's Drake Of Moon Rivers x High Deserts Nitrous Blast MH) and I do not believe chocolate factored. Her entire litter was black. My black male is chocolate factored but he doesn't have that chocolate sheen like Bella does. 

I know it can't be sunbleached as she is inside alot, but I don't know.










This is her paw and showing her Bolo Pads she has on her front paws, but you can really see that she is black. 









I sometimes wonder if she will always be like this, it seems when she is wet, you can't see any brown at all, but I don't know.


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh and Julie, I promise I didn't mean to hi-jack your thread with your gorgeous blue pitbull.  You have everything going for her except the cropped ears, hahaha.... this is very popular with those blues, you know.


----------



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh man, I have been told at least 5 times that Riot is a mix. Someone urged me to check with his breeder cuz he couldn't possibly be purebred. I think he is a perfectly beautiful golden...


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

mlopez said:


> Oh man, I have been told at least 5 times that Riot is a mix. Someone urged me to check with his breeder cuz he couldn't possibly be purebred. I think he is a perfectly beautiful golden...


 
Really? lmao looks like a fluffy to me! Corona looks like this at the moment due to blowing her coat but she doesn't carry a lot more than this. All I ever hear is "what a beautiful golden" never heard is that a mix.


----------



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

Should clarify that my dog IS a mix, but not whippet. :lol:


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

mountaindogs said:


> I want to know what they are going to say this one is....


ROFL. They will probably say its a bedlington terrier especially if you put a collar and leash on it and have it heeling beside you.

Arleen


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Julie R. said:


> If you have a Chesapeake you get used to people asking if it's a Labradoodle, Lab with a bad hair day or in my case, Weimeraner or blue nosed pit. In fact in a classic example of 'you can't fix stupid' I got told emphatically by a moron at Home Depot the dog pictured was a blue nosed pit, not a Chesapeake because, he said, his brother in law bred them and he knew one when he saw one. Rather than waste my breath arguing with this fellow I thanked him for pointing out my mistake in registering them as Chesapeakes all these years. I hope I run into him when I'm flossing Usher around town with his new bling on his log chain ;-)


....These are the same people that confuse my Chessie for " A WeimeranDer or WeimeranGer" and refer to Rottweilers as "Rock wilders"..


----------



## Kent W (Jun 22, 2009)

View attachment 6132



And he has been called an Irish Setter more than a Golden Retriever. But in their defense, I didnt know the Goldens looked like that either before we bred his momma. But an Irish Setter???????


----------



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

CamoDog said:


> ....These are the same people that confuse my Chessie for " A WeimeranDer or WeimeranGer" and refer to Rottweilers as "Rock wilders"..


I had had a lady at petsmart ask if my dog was a wamarander or vizisula....


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, pleeaazzzzz! Welcome to our world! "Is that a Labradoodle?" "I didn't know Poodles had tails!" "I didn't know Chessies came in black." "Oh! A Portuguese Water Dog!"

We have heard it all. That is why, thanks to Aubrey LaCrosse, we proudly wear our "Ain't No Doodle" shirts everywhere we can.

The best shirt story is the day I had an appointment with my vet who loves to tease me. "Is that one of them Labradoodles lady?" Of course, that day, I had my special t-shirt on and the entire staff busted up. 

All any of us can do is try to educate the public ... not an easy task.


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

Troopers mom, 
like this? ;-)









Granted we need to work on the heel, it's a bit sloppy, and too far out...


----------



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

jollycurl said:


> Oh, pleeaazzzzz! Welcome to our world! "Is that a Labradoodle?" "I didn't know Poodles had tails!" "I didn't know Chessies came in black." "Oh! A Portuguese Water Dog!"


HAHAHA! Poor curleys! Silly people. Love the shirt too!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Laura McCaw said:


> Oh and Julie, I promise I didn't mean to hi-jack your thread with your gorgeous blue pitbull.  You have everything going for her except the cropped ears, hahaha.... this is very popular with those blues, you know.




Well I don't know Laura, we just might have to hurt you for jacking my thread and dissing my boy by calling him a "her"....(sic'm, sic'm, sic'm....) Although I have to say, I probably get more comments about his daughter, in my avatar and on his left in this photo.








 Can't seem to convince people she's not a baby-munching pit bull! Not quite as many people think his mama Puffin (red brown on his right) is a pit bull, but she gets called a labradoodle more than they do. It's really pretty sad that so many people mistake them for designer mutts these days instead of recognizing them for what they are: the first pure breed recognized by the AKC in 1887 and one of few all-American breeds developed 100 percent in the U.S.A.


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Julie R. said:


> Well I don't know Laura, we just might have to hurt you for jacking my thread and dissing my boy by calling him a "her"....(sic'm, sic'm, sic'm....) Although I have to say, I probably get more comments about his daughter, in my avatar and on his left in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, well I definitely deserve to be "sic'd on" for sure for calling that handsome man a her, wow, I am so ashamed!! It was the red that got me, I swear!


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Julie R. said:


> Well I don't know Laura, we just might have to hurt you for jacking my thread and dissing my boy by calling him a "her"....(sic'm, sic'm, sic'm....) Although I have to say, I probably get more comments about his daughter, in my avatar and on his left in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, they should atleast say a "champagne" (sp?) pitbull, not a blue. 

Before labs, I used to have two UKC APBT, one champagne and the other blue. 

Now mind you, these 2 below were UKC registered yet around here I would get asked what they were mixed with because they weren't BIGGER with a HUGE block head or short legs.... geeze, like someone said earlier, can't fix stupid. You have another breed, ppl say pitbull, you have a pitbull and ppl call it something else.

Nevaeh my champagne girl.









Faith my blue girl.


----------



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

Julie R. said:


>




Those are great looking dogs, my next dog will be a pure chessie for sure. Already trying to convince my wife...


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Everybody wants to know if my AWS is a Labrodoodle or just a straight Poodle.
Professor


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

I love all the pictures. The dogs are beautiful whatever they are. Actually, some of those Black Labs with a slight chocolate sheen - maybe they should be called "dark chocolate". Yummy color. I remember years ago sitting with a friend at a Sports Expo at the Cow Palace. My friend had a couple of female Chessies which were frankly "out of coat" and having at least two people identify them as Vizslas. As someone said, "you can't fix stupid".


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I got this comment just the other day. "What happened to your labs hair?"


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

labman63 said:


> I got this comment just the other day. "What happened to your labs hair?"


Jeeze Dave, When did you go nappy??? Beautiful dog!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Recently, but not for long...she is for sale lol. I got her in a training deal. I have way to many dogs. I'm even thinking about selling my 15 month old Grady male. I need room!


----------

